# Hard Drive Failed? "BzBzBz" error?



## RAFFY

lol i have no clue but u live right by me!! im in A TOWN!!!


----------



## legoman786

Your HDD is probably dead.

If you cannot access it at all, then yeah, it's dead.

EDIT: A more informative thread title would be nice.


----------



## gonX

Your server having "problems"... what sort of exactly? Does it still work? Can't it run Crysis anymore? Is it under the influence?

Also, next time, be a bit more descriptive in your title. BzBzBz doesn't really help us


----------



## burrbit

like wow how does this even happen, if its dead i just lost EVERYTHING.

well, lately its just been turning off randomly, i figured it was a windows update. and now i cant even get into windows. and when it goes to detect the harddrives, my windows hard drive's name comes up as BzBzBzBzBz


----------



## halifax1

Dude, come on. Fix the title. That's just ridiculous.


----------



## burrbit

sorry im just freaking out because right now, i may have lost all of my data ive been saving over the past few years


----------



## legoman786

Have you tried the freezer method?

You might be able to recover some data, if not all.


----------



## burrbit

well right now in the bios its posting the correct hard drive name so im going to see if i can get into windows and start moving files immediately.

this really stinks because its a 750gb hard drive, and i dont think i have enough room for everything


----------



## burrbit

well guys i think i might just go crazy here.

everything i had is gone.


----------



## JohnHaigh

I might have a bit of hope for you, burrbit. I had exactly the same problem you describe last night: tried everything I could think of to solve it: couldn't, and went to bed.

This morning, the drive was working fine again. I am assuming it was some sort of overheating issue,and am planning to check the cooling fan and vents etc when I get home from work.

I was looking on the Internet for to see what that BzBzBz business is all about when I found your thread.

I hope that this helps.

John


----------



## JohnHaigh

Just to update on my last posting, when I opened up my system unit, there was a small amount of dust about (I think I have had the machine about four years and have never opened it previously).

I vacuumed it out with particular attention to the hd, and the pc has worked absolutely fine all weekend, so I am hoping that has sorted it.

Maybe there is more than one fault that can cause the BIOS to see an hd as BzBzBzBz, but in my case I am putting it down to overheating as I previousy thought.

John


----------



## Carni4

Guess what, I have the exact same problem. I was playing a game. Then all of a sudden I saw just a flash of a BSOD and my pc reboot. It posted very slow and then it asked if i'd like to insert a boot disk or bootable drive...

Rebooted again went in to the bios and there it said this about my HDD:

Vendor: Bzbzbzbzbzbzbzbzbzbzbz










My drive was a WD 750AAKS 750 GB

This is pretty strang. I guess it's dead.


----------



## runnoft

Apologies for reviving a one year old thread. This is not for OP, who I'm sure has left the building, but it's for any others stumbling in to this thread as I did last night after websearching a hard drive showing up in BIOS as BzBzBzBzBzBzBzBz... and being inaccessible in Windows.

Before you toss the hard drive or send it back to the manufacturer, try the Capt. Obvious fix of powering down and then detaching and reattaching both ends of the SATA cable to the drive. Doing that last night fixed the Bz issue for me. The cable seemed to be attached but did need tightening. (If it's really loose, of course, it won't show up in BIOS. If it's just slightly loose, BIOS might read it as "BzBzBz...")


----------



## razzz

I had the same problem today with a WesternDigital 1TB Caviar Black and searching on Google got me here.

For me it was the power connector at the HardDrive end which had comeout slightly. The SATA cable which has a locking clip was connected properly. However Windows had become corrupted beyond repair using the Windows disc. It was fine after I did a clean reinstall of Windows.


----------



## Kramy

Fascinating error. Hard to believe without that picture, though. I mean... BzBzBzBzBz?... who came up with that for some sort of communication error?









@razzz: Good to hear you got your issue fixed. I'm very glad Overclock.net doesn't delete threads after a certain amount of time.


----------



## BzBzBzBzBz

It seems that this has something to do with anti-slavery.







Like in Master-Slave.

My sisters motherboard only has two SATA channels so it has 4 SATA connections.
Everything works fine if I connect one SATA device per channel.
However when I connect 2 SATA devices to the same channel problems arise.

I tried to add a backup hard drive to the machine.
The primary hard drive is connected to the master connector of one channel.
When I connect the backup HD to the slave connector of the same channel, the bios registers BzBzBz and the HD does not appear in windows explorer.
But when I connect the backup HD to the other channel, the bios registers it correctly and it all works fine.

Then I connected the DVD drive to the channel of the primary HD.
Everything worked fine for a few days, then the primary disk went BzBzBz.

Seems like I can get everything to work fine so long as I only have one SATA device per channel.
That is not satisfactory as I really need to connect 3 SATA devices to a 2 channel motherboard..

The good news is that no data is lost, just temporarly unavailable.
I don't know if the problem is Bios related or something to do with the Western Digital hard drives.

For the time being my sister's computer is a slavery free zone.

Unfortunately my sister's family are too reliant on their computer for me to risk a stuff up by attempting to flash the Bios.


----------



## Jeffrey Lown

go to clear cmos jumper and short it out with computer off


----------



## Rayleyne

Holy thread necro...


----------

